# "Pozdrav" (hello) from Croatia



## chipps (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi people,

I'm Sven and I live in Croatia.
Archery is a novelty for me.
In my country, bow hunting is allowed but is not allowed to have a bow.

Currently I am looking for some cheaper bow with which will be possible to catch when permitted by law, all tips and suggestions are welcome ..


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Bernd (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Sven,

welcome to Croatia from Germany:smile:
must you have a Licence to buy a bow in Croatia? Many Friends from me, make their Holidays in croatia with their bows and they have no problems?!

Bernd


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## chipps (Sep 21, 2010)

Bernd said:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> welcome to Croatia from Germany:smile:
> must you have a Licence to buy a bow in Croatia? Many Friends from me, make their Holidays in croatia with their bows and they have no problems?!
> ...


No, I don't have but I can't hunt in open hunting areas, I can hunt only in private (fenced) hunting.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Sven. Have fun here.


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## chipps (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome.
Already at the very beginning I encountered a problem http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1319523 so please help me.


----------



## chipps (Sep 21, 2010)

chipps said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> Already at the very beginning I encountered a problem http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1319523 so please help me.


Thanks for the welcome.
Already at the very beginning I encountered a problem http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1319523 so please help me.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

